# Log pour creation jeu video



## karlovako (13 Juillet 2010)

bonjour
je desirais creer un jeu video de combat , mais existe il des log pour cela et lesquels , gratuit si possible , enfin pourriez vous m'eclaire sur le sujet 

merci


----------



## ntx (13 Juillet 2010)

Oui, ça s'apelle Xcode  
Mais ce genre d'application nécessite d'énormes compétences en programmation et au vu de la question je ne pense pas que tu les aies. 
Un logiciel ne se développe pas en cliquant dans un autre logiciel. :rateau:


----------



## karlovako (13 Juillet 2010)

ok je sais que je suis nulle part en programmation c('est la raison pour laquelle je me tournais vers des logs, c'est pas la peine abasser les gens Monsieurs


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2010)

On a aussi ce forum dédié

Y poster d'entrée aurait été plus approprié


----------



## patlek (13 Juillet 2010)

Unity

http://unity3d.com/#freeunity

C' est le plus gros gratuit.

Dimension3 sinon:
http://klinksoftware.net/forum/index.php?topic=632.0


----------



## ntx (13 Juillet 2010)

karlovako a dit:


> ok je sais que je suis nulle part en programmation c('est la raison pour laquelle je me tournais vers des logs


Et avec tous les traitements de texte du monde, tu n'auras jamais le prix Nobel de littérature :rateau:
C'est quand même pas de ma faute s'il faut savoir développer pour faire des applications qui tiennent un tant soit peu la route 


*Note du modo :* bon, ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications, ça ! On déménage.


----------

